# Show Season



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Well folks, show season is almost upon us. Mine started with Del Mar now for the big Modena Shows! Bakersfield, Kansas, Arizona, and of course the Pageant. Oh, Fiesta in San Diego I hope. I do not know when and where its at! LOL I can show some CL Ice, Frillbacks there, besides Modenas. Coop Training is going alright, birds are looking healthy. How was everyones breeding season? What shows will you be attending? Do you prepare your birds for the shows? Like coop training, judging stick? Working with them to Station? What other methods or preperations do you use? We may have a newcommer that may need to know these things.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Fiesta Show*

The FIESTA SHOW is the first sunday in DECEMBER that DEC 3. its held where we have our meeting of the METRO CLUB.breeding season for my show racers was not good,but my little ITALIANS OWLS must be the rabbits of the pigeon world LOL.I will be going to WATSONVILLE,PADGENT,FIESTA,and maybe the FRESNO GEORGE


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I wanted to go to Watsonville and Fresno but the NMC & IMC shows are on those dates. I just looked at the calander and we have a 6th Dis. NMC Show in Camp Verde, Ariz on the 3rd of Dec! Darn it. I will see if we can make it back for that Sun Show! Do we get entry blanks sent out to us? LOL same here my Modenas slow, my little CL ICE and Frillbacks do not know when to quit! My Racing Homers also! What color Show Racers do you have? I think they are a beautifull proud looking bird! Rena


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I was in SD visiting my Dad the day of the meeting but chickened out stopping. He lives in Serra Mesa and we go right by the Linda Vista Rec. going to Fort Roescrans. I go down ther almost every weekend. I grew up in PB. Had Modenas then too! Back in the 60's. LOL Rena


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RENA, I have red,yellow,blue ,indico,and andalusion but for the most part red is the main color, in my show racers. .....................................GEORGE


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I would like to have a Andalusion that has excellent color with no bronzing! That would be nice. Or yellow! If you ever get rid of a pair I might be interested in them. Rena


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RENA, The yellows and andalusions are birds that I just aquired.I will be rasing some late hatches.I got the yellows to put the dilution factor into my red family. I get blues from some of my reds if I get the dilution factor into these birds then I can raise reds,blues,true silvers and yellows.My best pair of ITALIAN OWLS are reds with the cock bird carring blue and also has the dilution factor.I have a lot of fun with that pair as they give me some nice suprizes.As soon as I get some of the SHOW RACERS that you ask for I will let you know.The ASR group that I belong to are pretty genrous and are always giving birds to those that show intrest in the show racer.........GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ya All Come*

The LOS ANGLES PIGEON CLUB will be having their young bird show at the IRVINE PARK on Sept 17. Hope to see many of you there. I have been to the last two and I had a good time. SO YA ALL COME.......GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Young Bird Show*

Just a reminder the LOS ANGELES PIGEON CLUB SEPT 17 at THE IRVINE REGIONAL PARK will be holding their annual YOUNG BIRD SHOW is just a week away. We are hoping to have 700 plus birds Hope to see you at the show.IRVINE PARK is in ORANGE COUNTY, the park is at the very end of JAMBOREE RD. heading east from I-5 .It might be smart to bring a chair If you live in southern California stop by and get to see pigeons that will supprise you,and you may also meet some PIGEON TALK members that have birds in the show. There will be a squeaker class for the best squeaker.....GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you reds are carrying blue are you not having problems with color. Showing in the tail for sure. And yellow over to red helps the yellows hurts the red for a couple of generations. I guess your talking ressesive red are you not. An old friend and great person Bob English used to work hard at setting recessive red into the show racers. He has retired from pigeons due to his age now. He helped start the pigeon club here in 1957 And the blue will carry over to your yellows Its takes some time to breed out the blue color from your birds. It really just masks over when you build your color. Couldnt you work andlusion off black one of the best colored andalusions I ever had came down from black Basicly lavender and black. Which lavender works well with black. Just a thought But I sure would work the blue out of my reds to strenghen the color and set it stronger Not unless you are working ash. I used to raise red schetti modenas years back. And when working the import English birds You had to breed out the blue to get back the deep chesnut Just like you see in racers the show the blue to much which to me weakens there color depth. Any way good luck with your program.


----------

